# Hey all. New here and semi new to Muay Thai. Pad drill suggestions?



## Uniqueillusi0nz (Jul 26, 2012)

Sawahdee Khrap! Hey all! I just started Muay Thai 2 months ago at a  school. But do to my financial situation, i couldn't afford to stay. So a  buddy of mine who wanted to get back into it, decided we should just  train independently for the mean time. He trained for six months then  stopped. It is only us training and we could use some suggestions on pad  drills if you guys don't mind. The pad drills we do he just makes up.  We're both still pretty knew to holding pads for other people. Below is a  link on our recent session that was recorded. Thanks in advance for any  and all help. :bangahead:



http://youtu.be/6FDwyTvilaY

http://youtu.be/MgijEMfLd3k


----------



## StreetReady (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey there, not bad for the amount of time you guys have been training, but i suggest that you shouldn't wear shin guards while hitting pads. Your pad holder should wear shin guards though. it helps to condition your shin for kicking if you don't wear the shin guards. here's a video of me holding pads for the buddy. we train mma, so our drills are a little different. we're not wearing shin pads or much protective gear at all. your partner should call out the combos you want to throw. <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCqb5_zBw5M&amp;feature=plcp">


----------



## Uniqueillusi0nz (Aug 3, 2012)

thank you for the input and the feedback! Its greatly appreciated! We will work on that for sure. Good work up ^ there by the way!


----------



## Uniqueillusi0nz (Aug 4, 2012)

Video from today practicing leg kicks. I'm sure technique is a bit off, but we're working on it.

http://youtu.be/swmeGD4FERw


----------



## StreetReady (Aug 4, 2012)

Uniqueillusi0nz said:


> Video from today practicing leg kicks. I'm sure technique is a bit off, but we're working on it.
> 
> http://youtu.be/swmeGD4FERw



Great technique from everybody's kicks. You guys definitely know how to turn the hips into the kicks, unlike a lot of beginners. You must have trained from a really good gym. Sucks you can't continue training at the gym, but it's great that you're still training.

Keep it up man, I'd like to see more videos as you progress. 

Once you start sparring, don't go balls to the wall and try to kill each other. Sparring smartly means your going half speed focusing on working your technique in a controlled dynamic matter. That's how you develop the proper fighting skills in sparring.

Great stuff guys, post more videos when you can, because I like watching these.


----------



## Uniqueillusi0nz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you! I appreciate all the feedback! Yea it sucks we can't train at an actual gym right now, but at least we're still getting it in. Me and one of the guys trained at Hard Knox Muay Thai here in Vegas for 3 months, and my other buddy trained 5 or 6 months at Fairtex in San Francisco. And yes i will continue to post progress videos as we go. What are some different combinations we can practice using pads?


----------



## StreetReady (Aug 5, 2012)

when practicing combos, make sure each technique flows with each other

here are some combos you can practice from an orthodox stance. practice them slow and try to feel the techniques flowing together. once you feel the techniques flowing together and you feel balanced, you'll naturally gain speed and momentum.

1. jab, cross, round kick with right leg (practice kicking to the leg, then the ribs, then the head)
2. jab, cross, hook, right elbow to head, skipping left knee to body
3. jab, round kick with right leg (target either head, body, or legs)
4. teep with front leg, follow up with round kick to head with rear leg
5. jab, cross, right knee to body, left elbow to head
6. switch kick to head, right cross, left hook to body, round kick to leg with your right leg

so many more combos you can do also. just get creative and train hard!


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 5, 2012)

Isnt there that versatile Four Count, or isnt that Muay Thai?
Either way, Right Round Kick, Left Punch, Right Punch, Left Round Kick. Only mixing up the targets and such.


----------



## StreetReady (Aug 5, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Isnt there that versatile Four Count, or isnt that Muay Thai?
> Either way, Right Round Kick, Left Punch, Right Punch, Left Round Kick. Only mixing up the targets and such.



never been told of a 4 count at my muay thai class. only in my boxing class. but i can't speak for all gyms.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 5, 2012)

StreetReady said:


> never been told of a 4 count at my muay thai class. only in my boxing class. but i can't speak for all gyms.


Every time I see it online it relies on a Kick Punch Punch Kick flow - Of course not all gyms would do it but.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't do Muay Thai so I can't help you.  But welcome to MT!


----------



## Uniqueillusi0nz (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback and drills guys! We're training today so we will definitely work on all of those! I appreciate it!


----------



## Mz1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Isnt there that versatile Four Count, or isnt that Muay Thai?
> Either way, Right Round Kick, Left Punch, Right Punch, Left Round Kick. Only mixing up the targets and such.




This is an entry four count, where he's using a small step, lead leg kick to the inner thigh that acts like a jab to gauge range & distract, and then followup with an aggressive cross, hook then rear leg as the opponent backs up (hopefully rocked). 

He's mixing it up with a switch-step lead leg though, to be a little showy for the camera maybe because it does create more momentum for power in that lead leg kick. Just alerts the other guy more, that a kick is coming while the "step lead leg" is very hard to detect.


----------



## Mz1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Those aren't sprawls. You're doing half of a burpee. 

Double jabs, the pad holder needs to take a step back.

Points of defense hand position is too low. Lead hand is way too low. You'll get kicked in the head on your lead side. Low guard is ok only after you've sparred hard and for full knockouts often to see what kind of a fighter you want to be. Ie. my guard is low because I mix in Boxing against pure MT fighters and I'm a counterfighter trying to draw them in.

There are more mistakes, but it's ok as you're new. I didn't watch entire video carefully. Just skipped around and looked at a few sprawls, which were not correct.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 26, 2012)

StreetReady said:


> never been told of a 4 count at my muay thai class. only in my boxing class. but i can't speak for all gyms.


Really? See it in boxing and kickboxing, kind of assumed it would be in muay thai as well. huh.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 26, 2012)

I like your kicks, especially for a beginner, and cant comment on your elbows since nly practice those lightly on people, not padwpork, but you could put a lot more weight in your punches. It looks like your punches are there, and your trying to incorporate them, but with no power behind them its not nearly as useful as it could be. Although if your main weapons gonna be your kicks, I suppose it won't matter as much, but it's still something to think about


----------



## Danny T (Oct 28, 2012)

I suggest youwork on pivoting, lifting up on the standing leg and keep the body up right(dont lean back on the kick). Will allow for a much more powerful kick whileallowing you to be much more relaxed. I also suggest working on kicking fromwhere you are. Stepping in and hopping into your kick is effective and verypowerful however you will spend more time kicking from where you are. (as yourfirst video shows). Just pivot and kick.

On your punching,with the straight right pivot the rear foot pointing the rt knee towards theleft. Shift your weight over the frt foot and not beyond; If beyond it sets youup for a counter-knee. Sit on your punch dont lean in. Keep your left hand upon the straight right and especially on your elbows.


Never, Ever,reach out with both arms to clinch. Swim in using one arm and then the other.

Keep working onit.


----------

